# Is this what I should be looking for



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

A while back while searching for a yellow lab pup for my inlaws I found this awesome breeder http://www.fortheloveoflabradors.com/puppyAgree.php they didn't get a pup from her because somebody already ended up buying them one from somewhere else, but I thought she seemed like a really responsible breeder. What do you think, is this the type of breeder I should be looking for to find my new GSD?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I like the guarantee, just not this style of lab. Nothing against the breeder, of course! If I were looking for an English-style lab, I'd have this one on my list. I like how they guarantee passing OFA and request the pet dogs be kept intact at least after 12 months of age (but I don't like how you must have them neutered at 18 months).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no, i think you should be looking at GSD breeders for a GSD.









> Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlieA while back while searching for a yellow lab pup for my inlaws I found this awesome breeder http://www.fortheloveoflabradors.com/puppyAgree.php they didn't get a pup from her because somebody already ended up buying them one from somewhere else, but I thought she seemed like a really responsible breeder. What do you think, is this the type of breeder I should be looking for to find my new GSD?


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

ha ha, trust me I am, so much so that I think I may go completely insane soon! LOL I have found several I like but problems are either too expensive or too far away. UGH


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

where are you located at?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe you should find a breeder and then plan a vacation to pick up your puppy. i know the feeling of going insane to find a breeder. then after you find a breeder the time leading up to your puppy's arrival is another insane time.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What's your location?

Are you open to shipping?

What lines are you looking for- working, Euro show, American show?
http://www.wildhauskennels.com/gsdtypes.htm
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

Those two links will help you determine what type or types of GSD you'd like.







But those three questions will help us help you find a great breeder!


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

I live in southeast Alaska, closer to Seattle than to Anchorage though. Yes I am open to shipping, but would prefer to find a breeder in WA, OR area. I am not looking for a working line, so I guess the show line, although I'm not sure I like the looks of the American Show. 

I want a male that is not huge but has a nice full face, stockier build, plush coat (not long) and red/black or tan/black. I hope that makes sense. Out of the dogs listed on that standards page you linked, I like the sixth dog. The most important thing to me of course is temperament and heath. We will not be using the dog for sporting events because they are not available in our area. He is just going to be a loved family companion who will get plenty of exercise by walking/jogging, playing ball with our three girls and maybe swimming if he likes the water. Thanks!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=923166&page=1

There's your previous thread, so I guess nothing you like came out of that. Hmm....

http://www.vestagsds.com/index.htm
If you're open to shipping, I would recommend this breeder. She puts a lot of great thought into her dogs and she likely has the looks you'd like.

http://www.vomhausmansfield.com/
If you can get a pup out of Gipsi, I think you'll have The Wonderdog.









Yes, you'll see these breeders do work these dogs but that means that these dogs have brains and stability, and these qualities are priceless in companion animals. They may be far away from you, but I think they would be worth contacting. If they don't have what you're looking for, I'm sure they have contacts they could forward you to.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It sounds like based on looks/size you are looking for a German show line. 

http://temarshepherds.com/Home.htm (Oregon)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As for what to look for in a breeder....

http://vankelderdogs.dutchbingo.net/breeding.html


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Regarding TeMar, I would PM users "sit,stay" and "Cassidys Mom" and "KathyW" before contacting that breeder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, I've never met any TeMar dogs myself. Heard some good and some bad. Also FourIsCompany has 2 TeMar dogs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Isn't TeMar WAY out of the $1000 MAX price range anyway?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No idea how much they cost. I would guess so. I would guess the overwhelming majority of GOOD German show line breeders are going to be out of that price rage.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI would guess the overwhelming majority of GOOD German show line breeders are going to be out of that price rage.


I would think so too. I paid $1500 for my longcoats, I think the stock coats are usually more.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally, I think that most GOOD breeders of ANY line are likely to be out of that price range.(Unless for a puppy with an "issue" like a long coat or missing testicle.) 
Especially since I am under the impression that shipping is included in the $1000 max price. Though I could very well be wrong about that.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

No shipping is not included in that. I know for a fact that I can find what I am looking for in my price range because my sister has. I also might be able to convince my husband to go up a little more. I didn't even look at TeMar's prices as I hadn't gotten that far yet and some don't list prices anyways. Right now I am looking at http://www.vonwaldberggermanshepherds.com/index.cfm?Module=puppies 
I really like the look of his dogs, what do you guys think? Yes I do know it's a little over my price range. Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would keep looking. I don't like their "guarantee". Especially #3.

They also don't say that you have so long (usually 48 to 72 hours or so.) to have the puppy checked by YOUR vet to be sure it is healthy and has no issues. It sounds like you have to take their word for it that it is healthy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you like your sister's dog , why not go to that breeder?


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

I do still have the breeder where my sis got her dog on my list, I'm just keeping my options open and trying to rush into it. 

Tracy can I ask you what you would like to see in a guarantee? Thanks, I really do appreciate your opinions!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok, here is MY OPINION.

I like for a hip guarantee to say that the dog is GUARANTEED to get an OFA rating of "Fair" or better. (Or equivelant if you are using the SV or OVC system)

I feel the contract should NOT require you to give your pup/dog back to the breeder in order to get a replacement if the first one ends up with bad hips. I feel that a breeder requireing the origional pup to be returned, is a way to attempt to get out of having to give a replacement. Since most folks aren't going to want to give the dog back. (And lets be honest, the breeder really doesn't WANT it back either.)

I will NOT buy a pup from a breeder that requires me to feed a certain food and/or suppliment.

Same with a breeder that requires the pup/dog to get yearly shots for life.









I want the contract to say that I have X number of days (At LEAST 48 hours or longer.) to have the pup checked out by MY vet to make sure it is healthy. 

I don't want the breeder to tell me I MUST have the pup spayed or neutered by a certain age. 

I'm sure there are other things too that I just can't think of at the moment.

BUT, when it comes down to it, it is what YOU are comfortable with. (For instance, if you are comfortable with a warranty that only guarantees against CRIPPLING HD, that is totally up to you.)
And a "warranty" is only as good as the person giving it. The best warranty in the world is NO GOOD if the breeder won't honor it.

There are breeders out there that it would be easier to pull teeth from a chicken than get them to uphold their portion of the "guarantee". And there are others out there that go above and beyond what is actually printed on paper to make sure the buyer is happy.


----------

